# possible walleye tourny on grand lake st. marys



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

Just putting the question out there to see if there would be enough interest in a Walleye Tournament on Grand Lake St. Marys. The State says there are plenty of quality sized fish in the lake (20 inches plus), but they arent being caught on a regular basis, so they would like to get some good fisherman to prove they can be caught. East Bank Marina is interested in running a quality tournament (small entry fees with good payout in cash and prizes). We feel that there would be some good sponsorship from area businesses and so forth. We would like to run this tournament on a Saturday or Sunday, preferably somewhere between mid April and Memorial Day and if theres enough interest, another one in the fall somewhere between mid September thru October. If there are any clubs or groups interested, has any ideas or would be interested in sponsorship for this, please post here, email me at [email protected] or call me at 419-852-1700.


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

seems to be some interest in this tourny, we are trying to put something together for april 28th or the 29th. any preferences out there, will be posting details soon.


----------



## pumper (Jan 20, 2007)

If you have time check out the post on southwest ohio fishing reports by walleye jones, st, marys gut check, thers some nice pictures of walleyes caught on grand lake. We are still trying to get things lined up for the 29th of april. probably about a 40.00 team entry fee tourny. sure would like to see some responses on here if anyone is interested.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I would love to be in that tourny since I know the lake so well, but alas...I currently have no boat.

If anyone needs a partner...send me a message.

Just a little rant here...I posted a joke in the humor section. It was pulled for being a little vulgar. I'm not arguing...it wasn't that appropriate, but then I had three different moderators send three different 'threats.' Some were nice about it while others weren't. I then posted a thread about how we could improve certain forums and it was yanked by the same unprofessional moderator who claimed it was inappropriate also! When did I wake up in Moscow (and I'm not talking about Moscow, Ohio)?

Whatever...


----------

